# new member with a supercharged 350



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

hey i just got a 350z about 2 weeks ago and i had a eclipse before and i am liking the speed and ride of this much better then my old eclipse that i put so much in to. i am wondering about putting a pully to boost my psi because i am at 5 psi now. but i dont want to boost to high so i dont blow my engine, so would a new pully be safe ? heres a link to my ride.......

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/super350chargedz/album?.dir=/d16c

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/super350chargedz/album?.dir=/d16c


----------



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

*sponser*

I was also wondering where i can get sponsered? I emailed a lot of companies trying but no reply.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

what supercharger do you have?- i know that stillen has several pulleys out for their supercharger so you may look into that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Are all the internals stock? If they are the compression is too much for high boost. But get some low compression pistons and you can use make LOADS of BOOST and BUNCHES OF WHP!


----------



## mitchstavely (Aug 5, 2004)

Why would you want me to check this out?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's vB code. Don't worry about it


----------

